# SMART receives hybrid-electric articulated buses



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 2, 2010)

> SMART is pleased to introduce two new hybrid electric articulated buses to its fleet. The first of its kind in southeast Michigan, the new hybrid-electric vehicles will help SMART accommodate riders along high-demand routes while helping the environment. Purchased with American Recovery and Reinvestment Act (ARRA) stimulus funds these environmentally friendly buses are 61 feet long and can accommodate up to 100 riders.


http://www.smartbus.org/Smart/News+and+Info/Public+Notices/SMART+receives+hybrid+electric+articulated+buses.htm

PDF file http://www.smartbus.org/smart/NewsInfo/artic%20press%20release%2010%202010%20final.PDF

All the other buses use bio-fuel


----------

